
P.S.: I love you. When gamers break up with you - fmfamaral
https://unbabel.com/blog/gaming-player-experience/
======
Multani77
Gamers must be one of the most hard to support crowds out there, but also one
of the most passionate about the Product and rewarding. Treat them well <3

